# Uranium charts



## clowboy (10 November 2006)

hey,

Anyone have a good site for live spot prices (prefer chart, like kitco) for uranium?


Thanx


----------



## barney (10 November 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> Anyone have a good site for live spot prices (prefer chart, like kitco) for uranium?
> 
> ...





This one is only updated weekly unless you subscribe, but lots of good info/graphs etc. here for free anyway Cheers Barney. 
http://www.uxc.com/index.aspx


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

Nice site Barney, youre becoming quite the educated punter.


----------



## barney (10 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nice site Barney, youre becoming quite the educated punter.





Cheers F/B, Re Uranium .... I made a blue and dropped PDN a couple of weeks back, but raided the bickie barrell and got back in .............  What do you reckon will happen to the SP when the mine first comes on line; Do you reckon there will be a massive "profit take"?  Barney.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

Who knows Barney!. PDN has been good to me so far.

P.S. I hope you looked into PDN/DYL purchase (connection) and got onto DYL at break.


----------



## barney (11 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Who knows Barney!. PDN has been good to me so far.
> 
> P.S. I hope you looked into PDN/DYL purchase (connection) and got onto DYL at break.




I saw the ann a couple of days after it came out about the 11% stake, but didn't realise it would spike the sp that much     ................... Still learning Cheers, Barney.  
PS Paladin only own 11% don't they? Will they eventually take DYL over?? If they did, wouldn't it be better sooner than later before DYL sp gets too high?


----------

